# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Op zoek naar nieuwe borstel en kam

## airon45

Hi, ik ben dus op zoek naar een nieuwe kam en borstel.

Lees erg goede dingen over de mason pearson borstels, iemand daar ervaring mee? Ik vind ze nogal duur eigenlijk. Maar lees tegelijkertijd dat mensen wel 30 jaar ermee doen, dan valt het wel weer mee.

Tevens lees ik geregeld goede dingen over de bodyshop grove kam, daar wil ik morgen eens naar kijken. Probeer braaf mijn haar eerst te ontwarren met een kam namelijk hoewel ik nog wel snel naar een borstel grijp. :bloos

En dan heeft The Body Shop nog een bamboe borstel? Is bamboe goed voor je haar? Of is een varkensharen borstel nou echt zoveel beter?

Kortom. wie wil er haar mening kwijt om me op weg te helpen?

:smile





_______________
*Air Max 1*

----------


## manouk

Hoihoi! Beter laat dan nooit  :Smile: 
Ik ben van een borstel overgestapt naar een grove kam. Een kam is hygiënischer: je kan de haren er makkelijk uit halen en je kan het veel makkelijker wassen. Bovendien rats je met een kam minder makkelijk door je haren, waardoor je zorgvuldiger kamt en minder haren afbreekt.
Ik ben heel tevreden over de grove, houten kam van de Body Shop  :Smile: 
Groetjes!

----------

